# En attendant MAC OSX 10.10



## stéphane83 (22 Avril 2014)

Salut,
Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais depuis iOS 7, OSX paraît vraiment vieillot.
Alors je propose ici de regrouper toutes les astuces esthétiques permettant de donner un coup de jeune à Mavericks.
Quelques recherches m'ont permis de tomber sur un pack d'icônes et un fond d'écran assez sympas.
Un fois le pack téléchargé il suffit de se rendre dans le dossier Applications/ de sélectionner par exemple Contacts/ Afficher les informations / de faire glisser l'icône iOS 7 du pack correspondante et de la glisser vers l'icône de la fenêtre des informations en haut à gauche.
Cela est valable pour toutes les icônes Mac OSX.
Voici le lien pour les icônes : http://iynque.deviantart.com/art/iOS-7-Icons-Updated-378969049
Les fonds d'écrans sont faciles à trouver sur internet.


----------



## edd72 (22 Avril 2014)

Tout est affaire de goût (perso, euh...) et la section custo c'est ici: http://forums.macg.co/customisation/


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

Un thème très complet .


----------



## Caliao (23 Avril 2014)

Y'a aussi ce topic sur MacRumors qui est vraiment génial !
[Desktop] Flat icons - Page 26 - MacRumors Forums


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Avril 2014)

L'idée serait de poster nos bureaux customisés à la sauce iOS 7!
Personnellement je n'ai pas trop l'habitude de trifouiller le système alors j'ai opté pour une méthode on va dire sans risque juste modifier les icônes dans la fenêtre information de l'application.
Pour Calendrier il faut afficher le contenu du paquet et dans Contents modifier les fichiers des icônes.
Pour le Finder et la corbeille je n'ai pas préféré y toucher.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

Pour changer les icônes plus rapidement et sans risques, je te conseille LiteIcon .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

Ceci peut peut-être t'intéresser aussi.


----------



## thomkst (23 Avril 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ceci peut peut-être t'intéresser aussi.



L'as-tu personnellement testé C0rentin ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

Non, je partageais juste ma découverte.
À mon avis il faut bien s'y connaître avant de s'y lancer, à prendre avec des pincettes donc.


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Avril 2014)

Merci pour ces trouvailles.
Pour l'icône du Finder par contre je ne suis pas parvenu à la modifier.
Y'a il une méthode simple et non risquée pour celui ci?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Avril 2014)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Merci pour ces trouvailles.
> Pour l'icône du Finder par contre je ne suis pas parvenu à la modifier.
> Y'a il une méthode simple et non risquée pour celui ci?



#6


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Avril 2014)

Christophe31 a dit:


> #6



Oui j'ai vu mais si possible sans utilitaire de manière manuelle


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2014)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Oui j'ai vu mais si possible sans utilitaire de manière manuelle



Par ici .


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Avril 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Par ici .



Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2014)

De rien , n'hésite pas à poster ton bureau ici quand tu auras fini tes modifications.


----------



## vin$$ (19 Mai 2014)

Salut à toutes et à tous, est ce que certains ont mis ce thème sur leur Mac ? 

http://www.macg.co/os-x/2014/05/mise-jour-du-theme-os-x-1010-82018

Si oui, pour l'icône calendrier et le dock comment avez vous fait ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Pour le pack d'Arn0 (celui de plus de 2300 icônes) ?

Fais une copie des originales d'abord .

Pour le Calendrier il faut remplacer App-empty.icns et App.icns dans le dossier /Applications/Calendrier - Clic droit Afficher le contenu du paquet/Contents/Resources/

Toujours dans le dossier Resources tu as Calendar.docktileplugin, tu l'ouvres /Contents/Resources/ tu remplaces App-empty.icns.

Tu ouvres le Terminal dans le dossier Utilitaires des Applications et tu tapes :



> killall Dock



Pour le Dock, c'est cDock.

Il faut installer EasySIMBL avant .


----------



## vin$$ (20 Mai 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour le pack d'Arn0 (celui de plus de 2300 icônes) ?
> 
> ...



Pour le calendrier c'est bien ce que je fais, mais avec l'icône présent dans ce thème (calendrier iOS 7), ça marche pas.

Pour le dock, j'ai bien essayé, mais impossible de trouver le même que lui :/


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Pour le Dock, il a donné la technique dans les commentaires.

Tu as essayé de fermer ta session ou redémarrer pour le Calendrier ?


----------



## vin$$ (20 Mai 2014)

Ok en effet j'avais pas tout lu. 

Oué j'ai redémarrer l'ordi, rien n'y fait mais pas grave j'ai trouvé un autre icône :/


----------



## leelou01 (20 Mai 2014)

Hello,

suite à la lecture de ce post, j'ai customisé mon tout nouveau MacBookPro Retina (à l'aide du super pack!). Mais ne trouvant pas d'icônes pour les dossiers et devices, je les ai donc créées (*.png en 512x512)... 







Icônes device 





Variante





Icônes de dossiers





J'utilise l'excellent Litelcon pour remplacer ces icônes.

Si cela vous intéresse, je peux vous passer par mp mes icônes.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Beau boulot .

Pourquoi ne pas les partager publiquement ? Sur deviantART ou autres ...


----------



## leelou01 (20 Mai 2014)

Je ne suis pas "pro" mais junior 



C0rentin a dit:


> Beau boulot .
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas les partager publiquement ? Sur deviantART ou autres ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Tu n'as pas à rougir face aux créations des autres, tes icônes sont magnifiques et valent largement la majorité de celles que l'on trouve sur internet.

Mais c'est ton choix .


----------



## leelou01 (20 Mai 2014)

Encore merci pour tes compliments...

Les fichiers sont dispo ici:https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2m3dda4bnchdujn/AAAmgz03CdVie5mR7HvavYwga


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Merci à toi pour le partage .


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Mai 2014)

Mes débuts en custom : Le bureau





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

On a un fil dédié ici, quand tu auras résolu ton petit soucis .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2014)

Sinon ce thème pour Flavours vient d'être mis à jour.

Il s'inspire d'un concept présenté ici.

Ça ressemble un tout petit peu moins à iOS et plus à une interface Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir,

Un premier thème Yosemite pour Flavours.


----------

